# remettre a zero cloud



## Papasp80 (13 Novembre 2020)

salut, je viens d acheter l iphone mini 64g, je place mon xr 64 g a coté pour transférer mes données. après cela je vois qu il me manque +- 20 gigs en stockage sur le mini . je me dis peut etre que les photos de xr sont sur le cloud sans en être trop sur. j ai effacé la sauvegarde du xr pour pouvoir sauvegarder le mini mais l ancienne sauvegarde est toujours la et je n ai plus assez de place (50 gig). je voudrais remettre a zero le cloud pour sauvegarder le mini. comment faire ? merci


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour , 

Je comprend pas le principe de placer votre iPhone a cote de l'autre ??


----------



## Papasp80 (13 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je comprend pas le principe de placer votre iPhone a cote de l'autre ??


C POUR TRANSFERER LE CONTENU DE MON ANCIEN IPHONE SUR LE NOUVEAU


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)

Pourquoi ne pas le faire avec iCloud ?


----------



## Papasp80 (13 Novembre 2020)

plus rapide comme ca


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)

Bah non , puisque cela ne fonctionne pas !


----------

